# how to convert real player files into winamp ones?



## ANISPINGO (Jul 19, 2001)

i want to know if there`s any possible way to do this and 
if there`s any other ways?


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

There is this:

To make the Real Audio files, I use WinAmp's great decoding option, and use Real Producer to convert the WAV into RM!

Now, could you reverse the process? 

It may be a lenghty process and could take a few errors. Dunno about this one.

Regards

eddie


----------



## Sharon D (Feb 16, 2001)

Hi. I could be missing something here but if you want to convert all your your real player songs into winamp ones highlight a realplayer song file, hold down the shift key and right click. Choose "Open with..." and when the box appears with various programs to choose from scroll down, choose Winamp and make sure the box that says "Always use this program to open..." is checkmarked. Your real player song files will all open with winamp now. If this is not what you are looking for post back and let us know. 

best wishes  sharon


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

Sharon: I was a bit tired at that point. Wasn't thinking straight. I thought that .wav and .rm were different programs? But then, you can open Quicktimes thru Media Player.

eddie


----------



## Sharon D (Feb 16, 2001)

Eddie, I know what you mean. There's been a few times late at night when I couldn't sleep and thought I'd see if I could answer any posts. Well, I responded to some with answers even *I* didn't understand after reading them. LOL Needless to say, I backspaced out of my reply window and went to bed. 
 sharon


----------



## ANISPINGO (Jul 19, 2001)

hey,
sharon nothing happened at all it didn`t work at all.


----------



## Sharon D (Feb 16, 2001)

Hi A. I'm not sure what to suggest next as this has always worked for me. I'll bump you back to the top of the list so that maybe one of our other members can see it and possibly suggest something else for you to try.
I wish you luck with this as I use Winamp and like it a lot more than Media\Real Player. BTW, It is *songs* you're trying to convert isn't it? Or are the files something else, like video?  sharon


----------



## ANISPINGO (Jul 19, 2001)

yes the files are only songs and i hope someone will know how to convert them btw every time i do what you told me to the winamp freezes and doesn`t start at all.hope this will help.


----------



## Sharon D (Feb 16, 2001)

Well A, it's possible it's just a problem with Winamp then. Let's hope so. Try uninstalling Winamp then reinstalling. Then try to convert with the procedure I gave you previously. Good Luck!!  sharon

I'm going to open up RealPlayer right now and see if there is an option to unassociate .mp3 extensions for it. I'll be back soon to let you know.


----------



## Sharon D (Feb 16, 2001)

OK. Open up RealPlayer. On the toolbar click on View>Preferences. Go to the Upgrade Tab, down below where it says "Media Types" click on the "Re-associate" button. What do you have displayed in there? Can you uncheck mp3's? If you can, uncheck the box beside mp3's. Then re-associate your mp3's with the procedure I gave you above. Let me know what you find.  sharon


----------



## ANISPINGO (Jul 19, 2001)

hey sharon,
the box beside mp3`s is unchecked that`s it i`ll try touninstall winamp then install it again and i`ll tell you the result.


----------



## Sharon D (Feb 16, 2001)

A, how did it go? I found a link that might help you out at Winamp forums: http://forums.winamp.com/showthread.php?threadid=51026
Post back so we know how it went.  sharon

BTW, the page takes quite a while to load, so be patient.


----------



## Sharon D (Feb 16, 2001)

ANIS, I finally figured out how to convert Realplayer files into Winamp ones. Read through this post: http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?threadid=49839

Sorry for the runaround  ! I don't use Realplayer to listen to music, so I had know idea it was going to be this complicated! Sorry again. sharon


----------

